# 1993 maxima will not start



## geronimoe (Dec 28, 2005)

The engine turns but will not start. I know its not the battery or starter. Recently had the rusted out fuel lines replaced (also the fuel filter), then fixed again after it ruptured. There is no smell of gas as when I had the busted fuel line so I dont think its a leaky line. Also no sign of gas under the car. Any advice would be helpful, I have spent heaps on this car already.
Love the ride though.
Geronimoe


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

I really don't know what to say but to check for spark at the plugs, fuel injectors working properly, ECU codes, timing is correct, fuel pressure.


----------



## max180 (Jan 16, 2006)

geronimoe said:


> The engine turns but will not start. I know its not the battery or starter. Recently had the rusted out fuel lines replaced (also the fuel filter), then fixed again after it ruptured. There is no smell of gas as when I had the busted fuel line so I dont think its a leaky line. Also no sign of gas under the car. Any advice would be helpful, I have spent heaps on this car already.
> Love the ride though.
> Geronimoe


Do the cheapest easiest fix first...check fuses, relays and make sure you have gas in the tank! Your fuel pump could be bad. One of the wires may be corroded. I replaced the fuel pump on my 92 max. $100 part 1 hour labor. :cheers:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

When did this problem begin?
was it right after you replaced the fuel lines?

Do as stated above, check the relays/ fuses, check for gas, and that the fuel pump is pumping. Simply sit in the driver seat DONT CLOSE THE DOOR, LEAVE IT WIDE OPEN, and turn the switch on, you should hear a surging sound. if thats good, then check for spark. If you dont have spark check the ignition coil, makes sure that its clean. Whiles you check for spark check the plugs aswell, and smell the tip of the plugs. They should have a hint of gas on them, this insures that you are getting gas to each of the injectors and to the cylinders.

Thats enough to get you started. I think it might be ignition coil that needs to be cleaned or replaced.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

geronimoe said:


> The engine turns but will not start. I know its not the battery or starter. Recently had the rusted out fuel lines replaced (also the fuel filter), then fixed again after it ruptured. There is no smell of gas as when I had the busted fuel line so I dont think its a leaky line. Also no sign of gas under the car. Any advice would be helpful, I have spent heaps on this car already.
> Love the ride though.
> Geronimoe


Check fuses, make sure they're in the right spot, and ignition coil. Hope it's not a MAF because my 90' Maxima's went out, it costed almost 500.00 dollars to have done.


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

*Distributor cap*

Check to see if didtributor cap is broken or cracked - common problem


----------



## DMoore (Feb 23, 2006)

*I have the same problem*

My car just last night did the same. I replaced the distributor cap, and the roter underneath. The problem is with mine is that once my engine gets hot, and I shut it off, it won't start back up.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 23, 2006)

*I fixed mine, maybe this will help you*

I had my dad and his buddy, who is a mechanic look at it, and it turns out it was a low-temp sensor that was bad. maybe check that, it worked on mine.


----------

